# WILL THESE TIRES FIT..??



## robertbrenner1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey gang..thanks for looking. I an 84 720 pickup. 4x4 king cab. I have a set of 30.x9.5 tires. Originals are 215x75x15. Will the 30"s fit??
Thanks again.


----------



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

mount one up and check for clearances.are you going offroad or is the truck just a pavement pounder?

a 215/75 is about 27" tall.A 30x9.5 will end up about 28-29" tall depending on manufacture.


----------

